# Multi-Vitamins. How Often?



## NeedMuscleMass (Jan 2, 2004)

How often do you take your multis? 

What is the advantage to taking them twice a day as opposed to once a day?


----------



## once was fat (Jan 2, 2004)

I take twinlabs dual tabs.  One in the morning only with my protein shake.  Im thinking about taking two a day though.  One in the moring and one in the night.  Would anyone go against two dual tabs a day?  Is there a benifit in taking two a day?


----------



## supertech (Jan 2, 2004)

I take it once a day,but i have been using a generic store brand.Maybe I should fork out some cash and buy a good quality multivitamin.


----------



## kdwa1 (Jan 2, 2004)

I take Usana's multi vits and minerals plus antioxidants extra E,C,fish oil,calcium,chlorella.I love the grape seed extract.The cpmpany definitely has some of the best available.
People into sports and weight training need even more than the average person.One a days don't cover it really.I gave up my Twin Lab after using the Usana supps as the products had a much higher rating and certainly give me alot more energy.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah I use Centrum


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 2, 2004)

I purchase a high potency multi, split it in 2, and take them 12 hours apart.  This reduces the amount that is pissed away.


----------



## kdwa1 (Jan 2, 2004)

NMM,  I have to say tha centrum is a waste of money,low potency,low bioavailability with too many fillers and binders.Definitely sub standard quality.You be better off witn Source ,Douglas Labs or Usana etc.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jan 2, 2004)

kdwa thanks.. anyone else feel this way?


----------



## plouffe (Jan 3, 2004)

A Multi is a Multi for me? I take Sam's Club.. ? Membersmark Mult-Vitamin / Anti-Oxidiant w/ herbs.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jan 3, 2004)

Hey i heared some good stuff about  " MEGA MEN " at GNC is it any good ?


----------



## plouffe (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> I purchase a high potency multi, split it in 2, and take them 12 hours apart.  This reduces the amount that is pissed away.



Sounds Pretty legit.. I'll try that out.


----------



## plouffe (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by QuestionGuy *_
> Hey i heared some good stuff about  " MEGA MEN " at GNC is it any good ?




My buddy takes MEGA MEN -- He like's them..


----------



## JJJ (Jan 3, 2004)

It depends on what the dosage is. 

Most of the water erm... dissolved (?) vitamins the bodys got 3 hours to make use of. So taking them twice a day would give the body 6 h instead of once a day and only 3 hours.


----------



## kdwa1 (Jan 3, 2004)

GNC is over priced and quality is sub standard and definitely not all mutli's are created equal.


----------



## themadmexican25 (Jan 4, 2004)

i take one-source from wal-mart but I am thinking about switching to animal pak from Universal Nutrition, what do you all think is there a big difference, are they worth the extra cash?


----------



## plouffe (Jan 4, 2004)

There is a massive difference. Animal Pak is the #1 selling multi-vitamin. So I'm guessing there decent.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 4, 2004)

I take Beverly's multi.  It's a 9 pill packet.  That's enough.


----------



## kdwa1 (Jan 5, 2004)

9 aint much Satan,I take around 30 per day and fly.Vitamins are food.I am counting Chlorella 10 tabs,garlic 2,omega 4,multi 2,minerals 2,c 1,E 2,Grape seed 2,Alpha lipoic 3 .Keeps me loaded.Some people say they don't want to get dependent on Vits,I tell to stop breathing for a few minutes,or water a few days.or sleep etc.If they make you feel good and live longer,take em I say.Enjoy the ride!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 5, 2004)

once a damn day


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm a USANA guy as well.  They definitely make a difference because they are much higher quality than many store brands.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> My buddy takes MEGA MEN -- He like's them..



I am a MEGA MAN, does that count?


----------



## plouffe (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I am a MEGA MAN, does that count?




I don't know -- you let him to swallow you?


----------



## kdwa1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Not sure once a damn day is enough for hard core athelete's babsie.We need an optimum nutrition level,so ya gotta put in the things you don't get from food.
Good for you Ponyboy,Usana is definitely some of the very best supps.Most network marketing companies have decent products ,Usana tops them.people should give em a try.I feel great all day.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 6, 2004)

I take prenatal pills once a day.

I use to take two a day for about 5 months--but now just one!


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Someone I know who take usana's multi twice a day say they are the sh!t. He and his wife are personal trainers and say they have noticed a huge difference. 

By spreading the dosage out, 2-3/day vs. 1/day, you retain more and piss out less. 

I've seen reports on the bioavailability and potency on various brands and Centrum was definately at the bottom.


----------



## kdwa1 (Jan 7, 2004)

Excellent Royal,Thanks for the input.I tend to take em al at once so I can sleep at night.Three times a day keeps me wired out but will try em twice.They are strong and I feel much better,I don't get colds either.Cool


----------



## darklight (Jan 8, 2004)

centrum is a cool one! Anim PAk, i like it!


----------



## skinnyd00d (Jan 11, 2004)

I'm looking around on the Usana website and I have no clue which one of their products is the one you guys are talking about.  Any pointers?

Btw, the price of these multivitamins are over the top!




Skinnyn00b


----------



## darklight (Jan 12, 2004)

Centrum is a pharmaceutical multi-vitaminic from Wyeth Lederle S.p.A.! Good one!


----------



## kdwa1 (Jan 12, 2004)

Skinny,The main Usana product to look for is the Essentials multi vitamin and mineral,also grape seed extract.Prices for members are an additional 25-35% off and very competitive.Bottom line is that we usually get what we pay for however many of the cheaper products are nowhere near the quality.
I see a few people here who swear by Centrum but facts are facts.Centrum is a cheaply manyfactured vitamin of substandard quality and low bioavailability.So if we aren't supplying our cells with the nutrients we need with high quality supps we only hurt ourselves while trying to save a few bucks.I suggest checking out the evalution data, go to http://www.comparativeguide.com   Good book!  Cheers!


----------



## themadmexican25 (Jan 12, 2004)

what is the difference between animal pak and centrum?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

Anyone ever hear of this company: https://www.ezinfocenter.com/119282/Department.vstore?id=34

Was thinking of trying the liquid multi...


----------



## darklight (Jan 31, 2004)

The difference between Animal Pak and Centrum is huge! In Animal pak you have some stuff like shark cartilage and stuff like that and Centrum have only minerals and vitamins!
And Centrum is aproved and Animal Pak isn't!


----------



## darklight (Jan 31, 2004)

Well, not SO huge because they are both Multi!!


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Feb 2, 2004)

I've use Centrum in the past. I may as well have been taking Flinstones. I just started with Animal Pak and I can definately feel the difference. I was able to keep up with 10, 7, and 5 year olds at Disneyland and California Adventure all day with about 3 hours of sleep.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 2, 2004)

Ultra Mega Man for me. To tell you the truth I can't tell whether Multi Vitamins work or not. I mean how can you tell?


----------



## Vieope (Feb 2, 2004)

_ You need your micronutrients every day. _


----------

